# nc500



## rocketman (Jun 8, 2017)

thinking about doing the nc500 this year in a 2001 autocruise wentworth just under 23ft long.slightly concerned about some of the roads,if anyone has done the run could you please advise on any roads to avoid or places not to.all info appreciated


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jun 8, 2017)

rocketman said:


> thinking about doing the nc500 this year in a 2001 autocruise wentworth just under 23ft long.slightly concerned about some of the roads,if anyone has done the run could you please advise on any roads to avoid or places not to.all info appreciated



Try searching NC500


Alf


----------



## Hondaboy (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi, if you are on facebook join this group scottish motorhome wildcampers
you will get all the advice you will ever need.


----------



## eddyt (Jun 8, 2017)

hi
   you can get down virtualy any road in a van. they are always suitable
   for the bin wagon and bulk gas delivery truck. even the forest tracks
  can handle a long artic to carry tree trunks. the other week i went across
  to ardintoul bay from bernera on a unmade road i thought this was scary
  mainly because there was no passing places and a very steep section where my 
  wheels spun. i stayed the night and next day a skip wagon pulled in; the large 
  type which pulls the skip on the back.


----------



## Greengrass (Jun 8, 2017)

rocketman said:


> thinking about doing the nc500 this year in a 2001 autocruise wentworth just under 23ft long.slightly concerned about some of the roads,if anyone has done the run could you please advise on any roads to avoid or places not to.all info appreciated



Done it last year in a 1994 talbot express towing a trailer from north devon 2500 miles had no problems on any roads, So go and enjoy your selfs


----------



## hextal (Jun 8, 2017)

Did it last year in a mwb conversion, but encountered a bunch of very long motorhomes.

I would say that there's only one place that was quite a tight fit but there was a motorhome that had come through just before we got there, and it must have been 7.5-8m long Winnebago. Lots of the roads are narrow and single tracks but not tight (if that doesn't sound like a contradiction).

Just don't do what some of them were doing and assuming that as they were bigger they had right of way everywhere, and not pulling in on their side when they had the pull-ins.

Also, sheep, lots of them on the road in places.

Also, do it do it do it do it. Drove the Alps the year before, and whilst bigger scale than the NC500 (and very cool), the NC500 was better. Can't believe I waited until I was 40 to drive it.  Hmmm, bike next year methinks.


----------



## izwozral (Jun 8, 2017)

We did it in a 21 footer, only once did we regret going down a side road and that was because of over hanging branches. The main route is fine but you do need to take extra care on occasion.


----------



## groyne (Jun 10, 2017)

Just take your time doing the NC500, remember it's a holiday, unlike some who think it's a racetrack.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 10, 2017)

We usually do our Scotland trips during the winter.

There is much less traffic, you don't get the midges and the scenery looks spectacular in snow.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jun 10, 2017)

October onwards gives a variety of colours, even wet weather shows spectacular waterfalls and water courses never seen in dry weather.

Alf.




Robmac said:


> We usually do our Scotland trips during the winter.
> 
> There is much less traffic, you don't get the midges and the scenery looks spectacular in snow.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 20, 2017)

You won't have any issues in a van that size.


----------



## Deleted member 68397 (Aug 12, 2017)

*NC500 with 8Mtr Hymer called Helga*



rocketman said:


> thinking about doing the nc500 this year in a 2001 autocruise wentworth just under 23ft long.slightly concerned about some of the roads,if anyone has done the run could you please advise on any roads to avoid or places not to.all info appreciated



We have covered all the roads on the relatively new NC500 with an underpowered 8Mtr Hymer.
You should have no problems in my humble opinion.
We even took the Hymer from Achiltibuie to Lochinver by Inverkirkaig and over the Drumbeg single track sections.
Not a route I would use again with such a heavy MH but beautiful area, not many available overnight stops though on these sections with a MH so long.
We did find the small campsite? at Melness as near as you could get to Wildcamping with a great location and some very quirky little points to be aware of. Very entertaining in a Deliverance sort of way?
Hope you find what you are looking for.
Slainte, Growlie and Littlepony.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hondaboy said:


> Hi, if you are on facebook join this group scottish motorhome wildcampers
> you will get all the advice you will ever need.




Just love your Brillo pad :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Aug 12, 2017)

all about the length - seems it is normal now to have 8m vans everywhere traversing narrow roads as if it was France.  I will not be going back to Scotland for a while now as I am fed up of the number of vans there.  Years ago it was solitude, now you park up and guaranteed within 30 mins, there will be a foreign van joining you in your 'view' window, followed by another 5 to 6 as the evening draws on.  Anybody else thinks it has been very busy this year on this route?


----------



## maingate (Aug 12, 2017)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> all about the length - seems it is normal now to have 8m vans everywhere traversing narrow roads as if it was France.  I will not be going back to Scotland for a while now as I am fed up of the number of vans there.  Years ago it was solitude, now you park up and guaranteed within 30 mins, there will be a foreign van joining you in your 'view' window, followed by another 5 to 6 as the evening draws on.  Anybody else thinks it has been very busy this year on this route?



Was horrified at the number of vans about last year in September/October up the West Coast. Foreigners and many UK hired Motorhomes. We will not be going back, maybe apart from Winter. Our sneak into Scotland this year will be Galloway and Ayrshire. Nobody mentions them much on here, so I am hoping for a bit of peace and quiet.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 12, 2017)

Growlie69 said:


> We even took the Hymer from Achiltibuie to Lochinver by Inverkirkaig and over the Drumbeg single track sections.
> Not a route I would use again with such a heavy MH but beautiful area, not many available overnight stops though on these sections with a MH so long.
> We did find the small campsite? at Melness as near as you could get to Wildcamping with a great location and some very quirky little points to be aware of. Very entertaining in a Deliverance sort of way?



I have an Autotrail Dakota - 7.75m - and I have travelled those roads too. 

As you say the road south of Inverkirkaig is a bit tight! If you take a look at the POIs you should find plenty of spots in that area that will accommodate your Hymer, as indeed is true throughout the UK.

I spent a couple of nights at Talmine by the pier, a beautiful spot, and walked past the campsite you mention. Quirky, as you say


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 12, 2017)

Just returned from a 9 day trip up the west coast then parked up on friends drive on Skye for 2 days.
Heaving with rental and foreign motorhomes but another issue I found was 17 reg pristine cars of various types and size meandering along holding up the traffic.
I reckon they were rentals driven by foreigners going by the way they were being driven. One actually in the ditch on the Kishorn side of the pass from Applecross, I had time to make a brew and my lunch whilst waiting for for the recovery to get sorted.
Another problem was it took 1 1/4 hours to drive from Spean Bridge to Fort William due to the road works in Fort William. Avoid if at all possible.
I enjoyed my trip and appreciated the couple of motorhomes parked up with me at Toscaig Pier and the 'crack' with the fellow motorhomes.
Midges in abundance but smidge spray and my head net kept them at bay thank god !
Stopped at the C&CC site at Inverewe Gardens for 1 night to replenish water, dump waste and have a proper shower, won't be returning. Being on a club site was crap to be honest, much prefer CS sites.
Up there again September then October, hopefully It will be quieter with less traffic on the roads.


----------



## rocketman (Aug 12, 2017)

*galloway*



maingate said:


> Was horrified at the number of vans about last year in September/October up the West Coast. Foreigners and many UK hired Motorhomes. We will not be going back, maybe apart from Winter. Our sneak into Scotland this year will be Galloway and Ayrshire. Nobody mentions them much on here, so I am hoping for a bit of peace and quiet.


check out port logan,near tidal fish pond.


----------



## maingate (Aug 13, 2017)

rocketman said:


> check out port logan,near tidal fish pond.



Thanks, we have stayed there a couple of times. A great spot but gets busy this time of year, best out of season and you get the place to yourself. 

Last time I was there, the Hotel had closed and water was not available (although it is still on the POIs). That was about 3 years ago though, so things might have changed.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 13, 2017)

maingate said:


> Thanks, we have stayed there a couple of times. A great spot but gets busy this time of year, best out of season and you get the place to yourself.
> 
> Last time I was there, the Hotel had closed and water was not available (although it is still on the POIs). That was about 3 years ago though, so things might have changed.



The tap was still working a year ago ...

If you use the car park in Port Logan make sure you use the upper part - this is common land unlike the lower part, so you can't get fined ...


----------



## Mike Parkinson (Sep 9, 2017)

Logan botanical gardens round that area too was good if you like plants.


----------



## FionaS (Sep 9, 2017)

*Nc500*



rocketman said:


> thinking about doing the nc500 this year in a 2001 autocruise wentworth just under 23ft long.slightly concerned about some of the roads,if anyone has done the run could you please advise on any roads to avoid or places not to.all info appreciated



Hi Rocketman we did this last October in our 2005 Autocruise Starburst 6.3m and didn't have any problems.  We did the Applecross pass Starts at Tornapress NG 83758 42184(26 feet) and is a single track road with 3 tight hairpin bends which should be doable for you just need swing out to get round.  We had to reverse back a bit to get round on one but that was fine. We also went around 5ish in the evening so not much traffic and good visibility to see oncoming vehicles and lots of passing spaces.  The sunset was amazing at the top.  We finished off with a great meal at the Applecross Inn.  There is a large parking area at the top which is ideal for wild camping NG 77436 42598 (2037 ft) and fairly flat. 


We also stayed in the car park at pottery at Lochinver NC 08860 22812 which is walking distance into the town.  Public toilets are in the main part of the town open from 8am ish. Just need to ask in the pottery. There were 2 other MHs there that night.  

The campsite near big sands outside Gairloch is worth a visit- right on the beach.


----------



## offgrid58 (Sep 11, 2017)

My wife and I both did the NC500 back in April this year for the first time in out autotrail chieftain at 8.7 metres found it a bit tight in places, we also did the road from Achiltibuie to Lochinver and found this tighter than going up over to Applecross. 

No sure if the attachment has worked as this is the first time I've posted but it's supposed to be a photo of us parked on the top in the snow cooking a bacon sandwich. 

View attachment 57628

Overalls we had a great first visit to Scotland with a mixture of 6 nights off grid and 5 on sites as my solar panel wasn't changing my batteries very good, now sorted.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 11, 2017)

offgrid58 said:


> ... we also did the road from Achiltibuie to Lochinver and found this tighter than going up over to Applecross.



The road is restricted to vehicles under 8m so I'm not surprised. I did it in my 7.75m Dakota and found it tricky!


----------



## Herman (Sep 11, 2017)

7.2m and didn't encounter any problems.


----------

